# Bike & Grill und Mehr... in SU und GM



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Es hat sich in letzter Zeit herausgestellt das es im Raum SU und GM starkes Interesse an Biken mit anschließendem Gillen gibt. Um dem Rechnung zu tragen eröffne ich jetzt diesen Thread der NUR dafür , also Biken mit Spaß und Grillen etc. bestimmt ist ( das mehr steht auch nicht für Diskusionen über HM und Co. !!!! Die hier übrigens auch nicht angegeben werden! ) . Es wird auch nicht alles durchgeplant bis zum :Kotz: . Es wird das gemacht was Spaß macht und Ende.

Die Touren werden so aussehen , das es kein gehetze wird. Also Tempo langsam aber dafür mehr Spaß.

Zum Thema anschließenden Grillen: Es wird niemand gezwungen mitzumachen , Leute die "nur" Biken wollen sind natürlich auch   willkommen.
Die Touren werden in unregelmäßigen Abständen und an verschiedenen Lokations angeboten.

Als kleine Impression hier der Link  für das heutige " Bike und Mehr... " welches Klaus @ Redking und Volker @ Volker K spontan gemacht haben.

Wenn jetzt die berühmte Frage kommt " ... brauchen wir so einen Thread noch ... ?

Hier Meine Antwort : Ja und wenn nicht ist mir das auch sowas von egal   !!!
Und wem es nicht passt , der muß ja nicht lesen und Posten !

So jetzt was Produktives:

Die erste Bike & Grill und Mehr... Tour findet am 10.09.2005 um 15:30 in 53773 Hennef statt. Treffpunkt ist Sieglinde. Der Eintrag ins LMB folgt noch.
Für Essen und Getränke muß jeder selber sorgen!

@ Michael und Klaus : Eure Teilnahme ist übrigens Pflicht.  


So ich habe fertig , jetzt Ihr.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. August 2005)

Ich frag mal Martin ob er mitkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Es hat sich in letzter Zeit herausgestellt das es im Raum SU und GM starkes Interesse an Biken mit anschließendem Gillen gibt. Um dem Rechnung zu tragen eröffne ich jetzt diesen Thread der NUR dafür , also Biken mit Spaß und Grillen etc. bestimmt ist ( das mehr steht auch nicht für Diskusionen über HM und Co. !!!! Die hier übrigens auch nicht angegeben werden! ) . Es wird auch nicht alles durchgeplant bis zum :Kotz: . Es wird das gemacht was Spaß macht und Ende.
> 
> ...




Hey Volker 
kannst du es auch in den LMB stellen! Dann kann ich mich anmelden!

Freue     mich schon!   Den Wettergott!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mal Martin ob er mitkommt




Mach das.


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Volker
> kannst du es auch in den LMB stellen! Dann kann ich mich anmelden!
> 
> Freue     mich schon!   Den Wettergott!
> ...



Ist drin.


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ist drin.


Erster!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2005)

Super, auf den Fred hat die Welt gewartet  

Bitte erklär mir einer den Weg zur Sieglinde (vom Bröltal kommend).


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Super, auf den Fred ha die Welt gewartet



Find ich auch  
Und wieso hast du dich noch nicht eingetragen ( für dich ist das doch pflicht    ) ?


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Für Essen und Getränke muß jeder selber sorgen!
> 
> ...



Was denn Kiste Koks! Und paar Lines Speed!

Kann ich auch das Essen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Super, auf den Fred hat die Welt gewartet
> 
> Bitte erklär mir einer den Weg zur Sieglinde (vom Bröltal kommend).


Vor Hennef links auf die Sieg Freizeitstraße und dann die Treppen am Brückenweg runter!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn Kiste Koks! Und paar Lines Speed!
> 
> Kann ich auch das Essen
> 
> ...




Hmmmm. Warum nicht , dann bitte aber einen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Super, auf den Fred hat die Welt gewartet
> 
> Bitte erklär mir einer den Weg zur Sieglinde (vom Bröltal kommend).



Durch Hennef durch am JaJa rechts rein vor der Brücke links und dann die Siegpromenade immer weiter bis du an eine Hängebrücke kommst , dort drüber fahren und dann bist du da.


----------



## Balu. (28. August 2005)

> Was denn Kiste Koks! Und paar Lines Speed!


[QUOTE]_Zitat aus Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas:_ Wir hatten 2 Beutel Gras, 75 Kügelchen Meskalin, 5 Löschblattbögen extrastarkes Acid, 'nen Salzstreuer halbvoll mit Kokain und 'n ganzes Spektrum vielfarbiger Uppers, Downers, Heuler, Lacher, 1 Liter Tequila, ne Flasche Rum, ne Kiste Bier, nen halben Liter Äther und 2 Dutzend Poppers. Nicht, dass wir das alles für unsere Tour brauchten, aber wenn man sich erst mal vorgenommen hat, ne ernsthafte Drogensammlung anzulegen, dann neigt man dazu, extrem zu werden... [/QUOTE] 

Am 10. um 15.30 sieht noch gut aus ! Grillen wir an der Sieglinde oder ist es sinnvoller sein Auto mit Fressalien vorher am Grillplatz abzustellen ?


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Poppers.


Ist das nicht für S......???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Am 10. um 15.30 sieht noch gut aus ! Grillen wir an der Sieglinde oder ist es sinnvoller sein Auto mit Fressalien vorher am Grillplatz abzustellen ?




Der genaue Grillplatz wird noch bekannt gegeben ( nur der Spontanität wegen    ). Auf jedenfall Auto vorher am Grillpltz abstellen.


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mal Martin ob er mitkommt




Wenn er einen Passierschein und einen Reisepass hat!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er einen Passierschein und einen Reisepass hat!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich glaub die sind doch ausgegangen neue sollen erst 2010 fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub die sind doch ausgegangen neue sollen erst 2010 fertig sein.







Meinst du??

Gibt auch noch andere Wege! 
Bergzeitfahren als Ausscheidungsrennen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hab ich zumindest im Rathaus so vernommen


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich zumindest im Rathaus so vernommen


Hab ich auch schon beantragt!
Das  Ausscheidungsrennen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch schon beantragt!
> Das  Ausscheidungsrennen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Ich sag jetzt nichts O.K. , der war ja fies.


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag jetzt nichts O.K. , der war ja fies.



*Meinst du!*




























Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

Volker kannst du auch ein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kurs anbieten??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Volker kannst du auch ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre eine sinnvolle Sache. Darüber müßte man mal nachdenken ( ...Nein wi bechen nicht mehr in Panik aus ...)


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre eine sinnvolle Sache. Darüber müßte man mal nachdenken ( ...Nein wi bechen nicht mehr in Panik aus ...)


Please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

Man das hätte aber gefährlich werden können!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber hallo . Wir sollten uns echt mal Gedanken darüber machen.


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo . Wir sollten uns echt mal Gedanken darüber machen.


Weil sonst muss ich noch laufen trainieren damit ich schnell weg bin!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Weil sonst muss ich noch laufen trainieren damit ich schnell weg bin!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das wäre Drücketismus   .


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre Drücketismus   .


Nee um den Saniiiii zu holen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nee um den Saniiiii zu holen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Das ist wiederum lobenswert. Aber ändert nichts an der tatsache das wir ziemlich blöd da gestanden hätten


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wiederum lobenswert. Aber ändert nichts an der tatsache das wir ziemlich blöd da gestanden hätten


Ja,leider!      


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,leider!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Wann und wo werden wir uns anmelden?
Und das ganze recht zügig!


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wann und wo werden wir uns anmelden?
> Und das ganze recht zügig!


   Null Plan??   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Null Plan??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich hör mich morgen mal um.


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hör mich morgen mal um.


Gut! Aber der Balu macht doch so etwas!  




























​


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (31. August 2005)

Und Volker vielleicht hier???

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (1. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und Volker vielleicht hier???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Klaus




Hallo Klaus.

Stimmt meine Oberschenkel gibts nur in verbindung mit dem Muskelkater  .( Dafür aber halt günstig   )


----------



## Redking (3. September 2005)

Also, nach dem Einzelzeitfahren habe ich noch gegrillt!   

Schade das du kein Interesse mehr hattest!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nach dem Einzelzeitfahren habe ich noch gegrillt!
> 
> Schade das du kein Interesse mehr hattest!
> 
> ...




Hallo Klaus.

Interesse schon , nur der Nachteil war das ich total Fritte war  .

Wird aber nachgeholt!


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

So. Nachdem Klaus und Volker sich getroffen haben sind wir erst einmal ruhig umhergecruist um hinterher folgendes zu machen :

Nightride  
Parkhaus Nightride ( natürlich nur die Treppenhäuser ) 
Treppen Nightride    
Drop Nightride    

und andere Schandtaten die den Federweg unserer Bikes ziemlich belastet haben


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So. Nachdem Klaus und Volker sich getroffen haben sind wir erst einmal ruhig umhergecruist um hinterher folgendes zu machen :
> 
> Nightride
> Parkhaus Nightride ( natürlich nur die Treppenhäuser )
> ...



Schade leider, das Frank wegen technischen Defekt leider nicht dabei war!

Und Speedbiking without lights!!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schade leider, das Frank wegen technischen Defekt leider nicht dabei war!
> Und Speedbiking without lights!!
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Find ich auch. Wäre bestimmt lustig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

@ Frank

Sag mal wie hast du das denn eigentlich geschaft einen Schlaulosreifen zu plätten?


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schade leider, das Frank wegen technischen Defekt leider nicht dabei war!
> 
> Und Speedbiking without lights!!
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Ja ja die Technik, mehr dazu beim nächsten Treff, wo immer der auch sein mag.



Ich dachte, es sollte *langsam* gefahren werden, vielleicht war es ganz gut so, dass ich nicht mit den amtierenden Bergeinzelfahrmeistern gefahren bin.   


*GBS*, die neue Trendsportart.


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frank
> 
> Sag mal wie hast du das denn eigentlich geschaft einen Schlaulosreifen zu plätten?



Man nehme eine Scherbe und geronnene Latexmilch.


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja die Technik, mehr dazu beim nächsten Treff, wo immer der auch sein mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Genau damit überschwemmen wir jetzt den Markt allo wollen es demnächst auch mal machen


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> J
> 
> *GBS*, die neue Trendsportart.


SGBS
So lief das heute bei mir ab!
Schwimmen, Gegrillt werden, Biken, Spammen  
Und seit dem ersten S auch noch mit einem zusätzlichen S(chmerzen)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> SGBS
> So lief das heute bei mir ab!
> Schwimmen, Gegrillt werden, Biken, Spammen
> Und seit dem ersten S auch noch mit einem zusätzlichen S(chmerzen)
> ...



Also Quasi SSGBS


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also Quasi SSGBS







Sonst kriegen wir markenrechtliche Probleme!
GzSz!!!       

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> SGBS
> So lief das heute bei mir ab!
> Schwimmen, Gegrillt werden, Biken, Spammen
> Und seit dem ersten S auch noch mit einem zusätzlichen S(chmerzen)
> ...


Was ist passiert? Einen Drop ins 25cm tiefe  Kinderbecken?


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst kriegen wir markenrechtliche Probleme!
> GzSz!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist passiert? Einen Drop ins 25cm tiefe  Kinderbecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist passiert? Einen Drop ins 25cm tiefe  Kinderbecken?



Wenn ich das wüsste!!!!!   

Man Frank hast du große Kinder!! Ich konnte dort nicht stehen!!

Aber wenn, war es ein Hopp und kein drop!

Denn erst hoch und dann runter und dann Platsch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2005)

Gib zu, es war der seit 14 Jahren bodybuildende Bademeister, der nicht über Clickpedalschuhe im Hallenbad diskutieren wollte.


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Gib zu, es war der seit 14 Jahren bodybuildende Bademeister, der nicht über Clickpedalschuhe im Hallenbad diskutieren wollte.



Wer badet denn Indoor?? Sonst wäre ich auch nicht gegrillt worden!

Nee Spaß beiseite, nicht das dass ins Wasser springen wieder was an den Wirbeln verursacht hat!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

Volker 
Was grillen wir denn???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Volker
> Was grillen wir denn???
> 
> 
> ...




Öh. Tote Tiere    

Oder Gequältes Gemüse


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Öh. Tote Tiere
> 
> Oder Gequältes Gemüse


Watt denn für Tiere!

Mit oder ohne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Watt denn für Tiere!
> 
> Mit oder ohne
> 
> ...



Bär soll momentan total Inn sein im Modischen Paris


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Bär soll momentan total Inn sein im Modischen Paris


Ich kenne aber nur einen Gummibären!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne aber nur einen Gummibären!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Könnte man auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man auch mal ausprobieren


Dann kommt der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an den Stock!  

Schmeckt dr Auch??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kommt der
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit sicherheit  .

So werde mich jetzt verabschieden habe noch ein Date mit meinem Bett.  .

Gute Nacht und bis Morgen.


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mit sicherheit  .
> 
> So werde mich jetzt verabschieden habe noch ein Date mit meinem Bett.  .
> 
> Gute Nacht und bis Morgen.



















Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. September 2005)

Bike & Grill Tour in Hennef. 

Zum Programm :

Wir werden erst eine Radtour machen mit Spielwiesen besuch ( Dauer ca. 2,5-3,5 h ) um Anschließend am Siegbogen in Hennef / Weldergoven zu Grillen. (bitte selber Essen und Getränke mitbringen )

Für die Leute , die mit dem Auto anreisen und /oder das Grillgut und Getränke abgeben wollen hier die Adresse für den Parkplatz :

Bingenberg 1 , 53773 Hennef 

Die Grillsachen werden dann in mein Servicemobil umgeladen und hinterher an Ort und Stelle gefahren.

Wichtig für die Leute die mit dem Auto kommen bitte die Zeit so berechnen damit wir spätestens um 15:15 Uhr in Richtung Sieglinde losfahren um die Leute abzuholen die nicht mit dem Auto anreisen. ( Also 15:00 Uhr am Parkplatz )

P.S.: Wer anschließend mitzelten möchte bitte das Zelt nicht vergessen. Angesichts der Spätsommerlichen Abendtemperaturen rate ich auch sich evtl. Warme Klamotten mitzubringen. 


Ganz wichtig : Spaß und gute Laune nicht vergessen !!!

Eintragen  Marsch Marsch


----------



## Cheetah (7. September 2005)

Mann merkt dass du beim Martin in die Lehre gegangnen bist.   


Dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## volker k (7. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Mann merkt dass du beim Martin in die Lehre gegangnen bist.
> 
> 
> Dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.




Na. Also dann wär der Beitrag aber min. 3 mal so lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Na. Also dann wär der Beitrag aber min. 3 mal so lang












Dann würde ich dich aber veräppeln! Und dann kannst du auch B.L. spielen!  








Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich dich aber veräppeln! Und dann kannst du auch B.L. spielen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da steh ich doch drüber , weißt du doch


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

@Volker
Die Tour steht für Samstag!  
Hatte heute einen geilen Flow auf der Tour!   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> Die Tour steht für Samstag!
> Hatte heute einen geilen Flow auf der Tour!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Super  .

Nur du hättest die Tour ja etwas später reinsetzen können , weil ich eigentlich auch gerne mitgefahren wäre. 

Aber : Trotzdem Danke für strecke abchecken


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Super  .
> 
> Nur du hättest die Tour ja etwas später reinsetzen können , weil ich eigentlich auch gerne mitgefahren wäre.
> 
> Aber : Trotzdem Danke für strecke abchecken



Bin ja nur so durch die Wälder, Bäche und Seen gehuscht. 
Gut hätte ich wissen sollen wäre extrem lustig geworden!. Wusste aber nicht das ich so schnell bin! 

Anruf hätte genügt und ich hätte dich zwischendurch abgeholt!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

Also Samstag wird es richtig Geil werden


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also Samstag wird es richtig Geil werden


Wenn der Herr Wetter mit spielt!    

Haben wir einen Super Tag!   

Wie kriegen wir die Guards in den Steinbruch ??  
Du willst die doch nicht die ganze Zeit mit rumschleppen??  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Herr Wetter mit spielt!
> 
> Haben wir einen Super Tag!
> 
> ...




Ahhhhh. Nicht so laut. Spion liest mit.  

Natürlich nehmen wir die dinger auf der Tour mit 

Und natürlich spielt der Herr Wetter mit


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

Volker zeichnest du die Tour dann mit deinem Garmin auf???

Damit wir die Historische Bike & Grill Tour vermarkten können??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Volker zeichnest du die Tour dann mit deinem Garmin auf???
> 
> Damit wir die Historische Bike & Grill Tour vermarkten können??
> 
> ...



Ich denk schon. allerdings werden hier im Forum keine Daten reingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhh. Nicht so laut. Spion liest mit.
> 
> Natürlich nehmen wir die dinger auf der Tour mit



Habe dafür noch eine andere Idee!
Dann brauchen wir sie nicht mit nehmen hätten Sie aber!!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk schon. allerdings werden hier im Forum keine Daten reingestellt.



Ja wird nur gegen eine große Lizensgebühr abgegeben!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dafür noch eine andere Idee!
> Dann brauchen wir sie nicht mit nehmen hätten Sie aber!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Sagst du es mir , BITTE


----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wird nur gegen eine große Lizensgebühr abgegeben!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Aber Mindestens sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo groß.


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Sagst du es mir , BITTE


Pssst pass auf nur ganz klein und leise wegen der Spione!
Stellen in der Gegend mein Auto mit den Guards ab und holen sie uns zum spielen raus!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Pssst pass auf nur ganz klein und leise wegen der Spione!
> Stellen in der Gegend mein Auto mit den Guards ab und holen sie uns zum spielen raus!
> Gruß
> Klaus









 Raffiniert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weiter


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Raffiniert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gebongt???     
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gebongt???
> Gruß
> Klaus


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

>



Dann fahr ich mit dem Auto zum Grillplatz!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahr ich mit dem Auto zum Grillplatz!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Hast du denn auch einen Schlüssel für die Pfosten


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du denn auch einen Schlüssel für die Pfosten



Die mach ich platt!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (9. September 2005)

so frage mit der db sind es 2 halte stellen bis nach hennef k so weit bin ich und dann ? ps wörd mich morgen wenn das wetter mit spielt gerne anschliesen, wenn man darf?


----------



## Redking (10. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> so frage mit der db sind es 2 halte stellen bis nach hennef k so weit bin ich und dann ? ps wörd mich morgen wenn das wetter mit spielt gerne anschliesen, wenn man darf?



Hallo Alex

Kommst du zu allem oder nur zum biken??

Denn das Grillgut die ganze Tour auf den Rücken??? 

Vom Bahnhof durch dir Bahnhofspassage bis zur Frankfurterstraße dort gegenüber in die Straße und am Ende solltest du oberhalb der Sieg stehen!

Links entlang der Sieg unter der Autobahn her auf dem Siegdamm bleiben.
Irgendwann ca 1Km siehst du rechts die Hängebrücke! Dort auf der anderen Seite ist die Sieglinde!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (10. September 2005)

ich werd um 15 uhr am bahnhof sein dann hab ich ne halbe stunde Zeit um das zu finden  ... ps bis nach Königswiter braucht man ne stunde mim Zug was ist das denn für ne verasche...

ps zur frage komme nur zum biken


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ps zur frage komme nur zum biken



Das haben schon ganz Andere behauptet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (10. September 2005)

So bike zumindest gleich mit. Anschließend weiß ich noch nicht.
Evtl. kommen noch bis zu 3 Leute mit zum biken die hier nicht im Forum aktiv sind.

Bis gleich

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (10. September 2005)

denkt An Die Digicam!


----------



## Cheetah (10. September 2005)

*Hallo Leute, nehmt die Regensachen mit!*

Amtliche WARNUNG vor GEWITTER mit STARKREGEN

für den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis


gültig von: Samstag, 10.09.05 13:30 Uhr
bis: Samstag, 10.09.05 18:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Samstag, 10.09.05 13:18 Uhr

Aufkommende Gewitter, dabei lokal Starkregen mit Mengen um 20
l/qm in einer Stunde möglich

Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren:
- kurzzeitige Verkehrsbehinderungen während des Platzregens
möglich
- örtlich Blitzschäden
Bei Blitzschlag besteht Lebensgefahr!

DWD / RZ Essen 


*Die Vulkanbiker werden jetzt richtig naß!*


----------



## sibby08 (10. September 2005)

Bin wieder daheim, habe noch mit Stefan an der Sieglinde 2 Erdinger Alkoholfrei getrunken. Die waren lecker!
Leider musste ich anschließend nach Hause schieben, mich hatte ein schleichender Plattfuß ereilt.
Zur Tour:
Die Tour war vom Streckenprofiel klasse, besonders die Trails an der Wahnbachtalsperre (die kannte ich noch nicht).   
Die Tour war als langsam ausgeschrieben, dafür ging es aber zügig voran   . Nach dem HCM ging bei mir nichts mehr, aus diesem Grund habe ich dann vorzeitig die Gruppe mit Stefan verlassen.
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß beim Grillen & more und wünsche euch das sich das Wetter noch hält.

Sibby


----------



## sibby08 (10. September 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder daheim, habe noch mit Stefan an der Sieglinde 2 Erdinger Alkoholfrei getrunken. Die waren lecker!
> Leider musste ich anschließend nach Hause schieben, mich hatte ein schleichender Plattfuß ereilt.
> Zur Tour:
> Die Tour war vom Streckenprofiel klasse, besonders die Trails an der Wahnbachtalsperre (die kannte ich noch nicht).
> ...



Hier noch das Streckenprofil. Ende stimmt nicht mehr überein, da ich abgebrochen habe.


----------



## Cheetah (11. September 2005)

Noch ist der Grill warm!

Und morgen um 9Uhr gibts GBS Frühstück.


----------



## hama687 (11. September 2005)

mach ich es kurz und schmerzlos dafür das es nur " 600 " hm waren war die Tour schon ganz stark am ziehen   so nun ährlich richtig schöne Tour gerne wieder ..






und Red King nie aufgeben ist dein Motto oder   






Gruppen Foto 






nur die harten kommen in die " Sieg " ?^^

die restlichen pics unter dem folgenden Link 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/show...check=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=500

ps falls mir jemand sagen kann wie man da den Ordner rein bekommt wäre ich froh


----------



## Lipoly (11. September 2005)

ERSTAAAAAAAAA

So
ich fande es durchaus gelungen und wiederholendswert aber dann MIT Nightride
Nochmal danke an Frank für das leckere Frühstück!


lars


----------



## volker k (11. September 2005)

Hallo.

Ja das war doch mal wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung  .
Ja Lars das nächste mal mit Nightride.

@ Frank : Danke noch mal fürs Frühstück.


Bericht folgt später. Werde mich jetzt erst einmal im Wellnesstempel verwöhnen lassen  .


----------



## Splash (11. September 2005)

Wir fanden es auch sehr schön (auch ohne Biken). Beim nächsten Mal versuch ich auch was früher drüber nachzudenken und bring auch n Salat oder so mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (11. September 2005)

Danke, Danke.

Ich muss den Dank prompt weiterleiten an alle, die das 1.GBS (PS) ermöglicht haben. Mein Dank geht auch an die Ratten des Ortes Stein, die durch ihr Erscheinen für Entertainment  gesorgt haben. War eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit WW (Wetter Wunder).

Ja Freunde der großen Federwege   und Fleischstücke  , wir sollten all unsere Anstrengungen auf nächste Woche focusieren und das 2. GBS Wirklichkeit werden lassen.


----------



## Redking (11. September 2005)

@ All

Danke, für den gestrigen schönen Tag und die angenehme Gesellschaft!  

Danke, an Volker für die Planung und Ausführung der gelungenen Veranstaltung!    

Danke, an Frank für das Frühstück!  

Danke, an Lars für den trockenen Schlafplatz!   



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, nehmt die Regensachen mit!


Gut das wir die nicht brauchten und dem Schlechtwettergott ein schnipchen geschlagen haben, mit unserer vorzüglichen Platzwahl!   




			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour war als langsam ausgeschrieben, dafür ging es aber zügig voran  . Nach dem HCM ging bei mir nichts mehr,



Entschuldigung, dass ich(wir) so ein Tempo vorgelegt haben!    




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> mach ich es kurz und schmerzlos dafür das es nur " 600 " hm waren war die Tour schon ganz stark am ziehen   so nun ehrlich richtig schöne Tour gerne wieder ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, das du nur die kurze Stockung aufgenommen hast und nicht die gelungene Abfahrt!   

Hier die andere gelungen Aufnahme die du gemacht hast!   Und danke für die Photos!   






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (11. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Danke.
> 
> Ich muss den Dank prompt weiterleiten an alle, die das 1.GBS (PS) ermöglicht haben. Mein Dank geht auch an die Ratten des Ortes Stein, die durch ihr Erscheinen für Entertainment  gesorgt haben. War eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit WW (Wetter Wunder).
> 
> Ja Freunde der großen Federwege   und Fleischstücke  , wir sollten all unsere Anstrengungen auf nächste Woche focusieren und das 2. GBS Wirklichkeit werden lassen.



Yep.

Die Vorbereitungen laufen ja bereits auf hochtouren  .
Für diejenigen die bei der 1. GBS nicht dabei waren kann man nur sagen : 
IHR HABT ETWAS VERPASST  !


----------



## volker k (11. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Hier nur mal ein paar Zeilen dazu was wir gestern so getrieben haben.

Es waren dabei ( Radtour )

Frank @ Cheetah
Lars @ Lipoly
Klaus @ Redking
Michael @ Delgado
Udo @ Sibby 08
Alex @ Hama687
Stefan @ Balu968
Stefan @ der nicht im Forum ist
Volker @ Volker K

Um ca. 15:15 machten sich Frank , Lars , Michael , Klaus und Volker von mir zuhause auf den Weg zur Sieglinde um den Rest der Truppe abzuholen.
Von dort aus ging es rauf und runter um die Wahnbachtalsperre Richtung Lohmar zum HCM-Pfad um von dort über den Kaldauer Steinbruch ( Spielwiese ) den Rückweg zur Sieglinde anzutreten um die Tour dort zu beenden.   

Es waren mindestens 186 Kilometer und 9578 Höhenmeter.  


Anschließend trafen sich am Grill- und Zeltplatz    

Frank
Lars
Michael
Klaus
Alex ( der dann leider doch nicht mehr zum Grillen dageblieben ist )  
Stefan 
und Volker

Als wir voll im Aufbaufieber waren ( Pavilion , Grill , Bierzeltgarnitur , Stromerzeuger und Zelte ) kam noch ein Überraschungsgast der es sich ganz kurzfristig überlegt hat mit uns zu Grillen.   ( Ja auch so etwas ist gerne gesehen und erwünscht )

Michael @ Splash mit Frau und Kind

Es wurde Gegrillt , Bier getrunken und Spaß gehabt ( wobei einzelheiten werden hier nicht bekannt gegeben ).    

Irgendwann in der Nacht waren alle dann weg und Klaus , Lars , Michael und Volker verzogen sich in Ihre Zelte und wurden am nächsten Morgen von Frank mit einem tollen Frühstück verwöhnt.  

So jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr zu schreiben , das wars ! ( Ich will ja in keine Fußstapfen treten   )


----------



## sibby08 (11. September 2005)

@Redking



> Entschuldigung, dass ich(wir) so ein Tempo vorgelegt haben!



Angenommen! (War aber auch nicht mein bester Tag gestern) Spaß gemacht hat es aber trotzdem, habe viele neue Trails in "meinem" Revier kennen gelernt 

Sibby


----------



## Balu. (11. September 2005)

So,

jetzt ist der BAlu auch endlich aufgewacht, nachdem ich heute morgen ab 9.00 noch ne andere Tour mitgemacht habe.

Zum biken:
Geile Strecke, hat richtig Spass gemacht, nach anfänglichen Verständigungsschwierigkeiten hat dann auch die Gruppe ihren "flow" gefunden.
...und ich Singlespeed meine Grenzen, viel mehr wäre bei mir nicht mehr gegangen, aber dennoch oder gerade deswegen: super!  
Schöne Singletrails S-0 bis S-2 wunderbare Aussicht auf das blaue Wasser der Wahnbachtalsperre.
Knackige und schwierige Anstiege, nette Spielwiese, leider hat die Zeit/Kraft nicht mehr gereicht um sie ausgiebig zu testen.

Zum grillen:
Das Wetter war auf unserer Seite! Wenn´s aus 3 Seiten blitzt und donnert und es bei uns nur leicht anfängt zu regnen, nenn ich das Glück.
Alles vorhanden was das Herz begehrt und "wundervolle :kotz:" Musik !
Wer hat eigentlich Depeche Mode ausgemacht ?  

Super Stimmung und angeregte GrupPengeaSpräche !

Bis zum nächsten Mal beim biken oder Grillen.


----------



## volker k (11. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> jetzt ist der BAlu auch endlich aufgewacht, nachdem ich heute morgen ab 9.00 noch ne andere Tour mitgemacht habe.
> 
> ...





?????


----------



## Lipoly (11. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> und wurden am nächsten Morgen von Frank mit einem tollen Frühstück verwöhnt.



OK das Frühstück war sehr geil ABER geweckt wurden wir von Klaus und dem Crazy Frog räääääääääääängdääääääängdädädenddengdeng        

lars


----------



## Redking (11. September 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> OK das Frühstück war sehr geil ABER geweckt wurden wir von Klaus und dem Crazy Frog räääääääääääängdääääääängdädädenddengdeng
> 
> lars



Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttttttttt

man hier wird nicht alles verraten!!!   

Außerdem hat Volker vorher gerufen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. September 2005)

Danke an alle Beteidigten auch von meiner Seite.

Besonders an Frank für das tolle Frühstück am trüben Sonntagmorgen.

Alles beim Rahmenprogramm war perfekt.

Sogar Badewassertemperatur und Schwimmtiefe der Sieg.

Auch für tierische Animation war gesorgt*





* ... Phobie gegen Rattus Rattus bei Volker festgestellt.
   Ist jetzt die 386ste


----------



## Cheetah (12. September 2005)

Ich hoffe, dass ich zum WE wieder fit bin, im Augenblick plagt mich schlimmer Husten.


----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass ich zum WE wieder fit bin, im Augenblick plagt mich schlimmer Husten.


Hallo Frank
wünsche dir gute Besserung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 und den Husten den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (12. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass ich zum WE wieder fit bin, im Augenblick plagt mich schlimmer Husten.




Dann von mir mal gute Besserung und gönn Dir n schönen warmen Tee ...


----------



## hama687 (14. September 2005)

und wann gehts wieder los diesmal bring ich auch fleisch mit


----------



## volker k (14. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> und wann gehts wieder los diesmal bring ich auch fleisch mit





Guckst du ins LMB  


Der neue Termin für Bike&Grill steht , EINTRAGEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du ins LMB
> 
> 
> Der neue Termin für Bike&Grill steht , EINTRAGEN!!!


   
Erster!!   



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Erster!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm.  

Irgendwie habe ich das schon vermutet das du dich als erster einträgst


----------



## Balu. (14. September 2005)

Moins,

Samstag bin ich auf der IFMA und der Trial WM (oder Worldcuplauf??) in Köln,
komme wenn zum Grillen nach !!


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich das schon vermutet das du dich als erster einträgst



Wie sollte ich dich schmoren lassen???    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Moins,
> 
> Samstag bin ich auf der IFMA und der Trial WM (oder Worldcuplauf??) in Köln,
> komme wenn zum Grillen nach !!



Super, 
ich glaube es gibt noch Kartoffeln!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollte ich dich schmoren lassen???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Nene. Des pascht schon


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nene. Des pascht schon


Was hast du mit den Kartoffeln gemacht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doch nicht auf die Sitzbank genagelt, damit Michael besser sitzen kann!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (14. September 2005)

Leider sind wir Samstag auf ner Hochzeit - sonst wären wir gerne wieder dabei gewesen


----------



## volker k (14. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind wir Samstag auf ner Hochzeit - sonst wären wir gerne wieder dabei gewesen




Schade  .

Aber ist ja nicht die letzte Bike&Grill Tour  .
Wobei so eine Hochzeit hat doch auch seine Vorteile.


----------



## Splash (14. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Schade  .
> 
> Aber ist ja nicht die letzte Bike&Grill Tour  .
> Wobei so eine Hochzeit hat doch auch seine Vorteile.




Gegenangebot: Wenn wir demnächst an nem Samstag schönes und trockenes Herbstwetter haben, machen wir Bike&Grill im Siebengebirge -> Ist das n Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenangebot: Wenn wir demnächst an nem Samstag schönes und trockenes Herbstwetter haben, machen wir Bike&Grill im Siebengebirge -> Ist das n Angebot?









 Michael!
Ich komme auch!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (14. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Michael!
> Ich komme auch!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Klaro - ich hab nur noch keine Biertischgarnitur. Grill, Strom, Beleuchtung & Co hab ich aber alles hier...


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro - ich hab nur noch keine Biertischgarnitur. Grill, Strom, Beleuchtung & Co hab ich aber alles hier...



Dann bring ich unsere mit!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Moins,
> 
> Samstag bin ich auf der IFMA und der Trial WM (oder Worldcuplauf??) in Köln,
> komme wenn zum Grillen nach !!




Gerne.

Würden uns freuen. Viel spaß auf der IFMA und der Trial WM


----------



## volker k (14. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenangebot: Wenn wir demnächst an nem Samstag schönes und trockenes Herbstwetter haben, machen wir Bike&Grill im Siebengebirge -> Ist das n Angebot?




Ich komme auch


----------



## Splash (14. September 2005)

Na dann hoffe ich auf bald besseres und trockerneres Wetter


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Du Volker,
da hat sich ein völlig unbekannter zum Biken und grillen angemeldet!
Bei uns sind alle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  

Wenn das so weiter geht brauchen wir den 9x3 Meter Pavillon!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (14. September 2005)

Hust, zum Grillen hust komme ich auch.


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hust, zum Grillen hust komme ich auch.



Hallo Frank !
Du bekommst ein Eukalyptus Steak  ! Und ne Honigmilch!

Weiterhin gute Besserung

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du mit den Kartoffeln gemacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war aber auch hart   

Werd' mir wohl am Samstag 'n paar Rattenfelle übereinander legen   


Leider werd ich wohl mein neues Spielzeug nisch fertig kriegen   ... also dann noch (ein letztes) Mal mit dem Focus.


----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das war aber auch hart
> 
> Werd' mir wohl am Samstag 'n paar Rattenfelle übereinander legen
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael 
was fehlt denn noch am Spielzeug??
Mein neues Spielzeug soll im November kommen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> was fehlt denn noch am Spielzeug??
> Mein neues Spielzeug soll im November kommen!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ja, aber meins ist nicht aus Gummi und aufblasbar!   

* uups falscher Thread ..


Sorry, bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel fehlt noch Alles.

Bin offen für Vorschläge   

Die Gabel gibt Postmount und QR20-Steckachse vor   

Gruß


----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber meins ist nicht aus Gummi und aufblasbar!
> 
> * uups falscher Thread ..
> 
> ...



Was für eine Bremse willst du denn fahren??
Magura, Formula, Hayes, Avid, Brembo, The Cleg, Gatorbrakes oder Shimano!
Nur mal paar so zur Auswahl?

Mit Steckachse kenn ich mich noch nicht aus! Aber bei dem anderen Rad ist sowas auch dran! Aber eine DT FR Narbe kann was hatte auch am Dienstag die Chris King Steckachsennarbe in der Hand! Superleicht!!  
Aber teuer!

Aber so wie es aussieht können wir am Samstag darüber ausführlich reden!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (15. September 2005)

Weiß ncoh nicht genau, ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme. Wenn dann eh nur zum Grillen und ich würd erst so gegen 19:00 auflaufen. Ich sach da noch bescheid!!!!!


----------



## volker k (15. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß ncoh nicht genau, ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme. Wenn dann eh nur zum Grillen und ich würd erst so gegen 19:00 auflaufen. Ich sach da noch bescheid!!!!!




Kein Problem.

Wenn du nur zum Grillen kommen möchtest , dann am besten ab ca. 19:30 -20:00 weil vorher werden bestimmt noch nicht da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gizmo_G40 (15. September 2005)

Ich werd das mal bis morgen nachmittag abklären und dann bescheidsagen. Der etwas spätere Thermin passt mir sogar sehr gut, da ich bis 18:30 eh noch was vor habe....


Ich meld mich in der Sache auf jeden Fall nochmal!!!


----------



## volker k (15. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd das mal bis morgen nachmittag abklären und dann bescheidsagen. Der etwas spätere Thermin passt mir sogar sehr gut, da ich bis 18:30 eh noch was vor habe....
> 
> 
> Ich meld mich in der Sache auf jeden Fall nochmal!!!





Yep. Mach das


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Bremse willst du denn fahren??
> Magura, Formula, Hayes, Avid, Brembo, The Cleg, Gatorbrakes oder Shimano!
> Nur mal paar so zur Auswahl?
> 
> ...



Z. Zt. favorisiere ich die Louise FR.
Gibts ohne doofe Adapter auch für Postmount.

Aber mehr am Samstag


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2005)

Bringe morgen Bier mit


----------



## volker k (16. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bringe morgen Bier mit




Michael wir haben auch nichts anderes erwartet 

P.S. Sitzte gerade vor Lars seinen Rechner und warten auf die PIZZA


----------



## Redking (16. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Michael wir haben auch nichts anderes erwartet
> 
> P.S. Sitzte gerade vor Lars seinen Rechner und warten auf die PIZZA


Will auch eine Pizza!!
Lege ich mir auf's Gesicht, sieht dann nicht so schlimm aus!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (16. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch eine Pizza!!
> Lege ich mir auf's Gesicht, sieht dann nicht so schlimm aus!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Also quasi eine Pizzamaske , das trägt man ja heute im Modischen Paris.


----------



## Redking (16. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also quasi eine Pizzamaske , das trägt man ja heute im Modischen Paris.


Oder weil es besser aussieht als das Original!!!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also quasi eine Pizzamaske , das trägt man ja heute im Modischen Paris.



Mag irgenwie keine Pariser


----------



## Redking (16. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mag irgenwie keine Pariser


Ist doch nicht aus gummi!   

Sieht zur Zeit halt besser aus!   
Aber kannst du morgen mehr zu sagen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (17. September 2005)

@all
fahre heute doch mit!  

Muss mich jetzt bloß aus dem Haus schleichen sonst kriegt ich mecker!
Rad ist schon versteckt!  

Das Wetter spielt bis jetzt ja auch mit!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (17. September 2005)

Kann leider doch nicht heut abend...- aber beim nächsten mal seh ich zu, daß ich dabei bin!!!!
Muß nich gleich noch um meine vierrädrige Möhre kümmern und morgen dann zur IFMA, daß wird sonst ein bisserl viel. Aber es wird ja hoffentlich nicht die letzte BGS sein!!!!


----------



## volker k (17. September 2005)

ACHTUNG

Wir haben den Grillplatz geändert.

Neue Adresse: Am Wäldchen 4 , 53773 Hennef


----------



## Pepin (17. September 2005)

wünsche euch viel spaß beim grillen


----------



## Cheetah (18. September 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
*Delgado*


----------



## Splash (18. September 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Delgado! 















​


----------



## volker k (18. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Hier der Bericht von unserer 2 Bike&Grill Veranstaltung.


Zur Tour waren dabei :

Lars @ Lipoly
Michael @ Delgado
Klaus @ Redking
Volker @ Volker K

Zum Grillen dazugestoßen

Frank und Renate

So hier der Bericht.

HM : min. 8579m
KM : min. 158KM


....


Und ab 24:00 hieß es dann

















Herzlichen Glückwunsch Delgado! 


















Die Flaschen waren leer und wir waren voll  .


Und Tschüß


----------



## Redking (18. September 2005)

Die sonntägliche Alkoholverdunstungs*tour* machten:
Lipoly-Lars
Delgardo-Michael
REDKING-Klaus

Wir machten den Drachenschanzendrop und die wilde Raserreien!!!   

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal




















Gruß
Klaus​


----------



## Delgado (18. September 2005)

Danke für die Glückwünsche und die tollen Geschenke und die schönen Touren und die gute Unterkunft und das Frühstück und die technische Beratung und und und ....



PS: Nächstes Wochenende schon was vor   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Glückwünsche und die tollen Geschenke und die schönen Touren und die gute Unterkunft und das Frühstück und die technische Beratung und und und ....
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Nächstes Wochenende schon was vor   ?




Hallo Michael
wollen wir wirklich wagen eine 2000Hm Tour in diesem Revier abzuradeln???

Mit allen Schmackeln! Drachenschanze+2 Abfahrten zur Bröl+um die Talsperre+Wege an der Staumauer+Ho-Chi-Minh+Steinbruch+Kaldauer Wald+++++

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> wollen wir wirklich wagen eine 2000Hm Tour in diesem Revier abzuradeln???
> 
> Mit allen Schmackeln! Drachenschanze+2 Abfahrten zur Bröl+um die Talsperre+Wege an der Staumauer+Ho-Chi-Minh+Steinbruch+Kaldauer Wald+++++
> ...



Jaaaa!


Machen will!

Aber wie kriegen wir Volker wieder aktiviert?


----------



## Redking (19. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaa!
> 
> 
> Machen will!
> ...



Ich glaube den müssen wir mit Ramazotti ködern!!  

Und außer uns, wird auch sonst keiner diese Strapazen auf sich nehmen!
Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube den müssen wir mit Ramazotti ködern!!
> 
> Und außer uns, wird auch sonst keiner diese Strapazen auf sich nehmen!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hallo Kamikaze-Mädchen,

meinst Du die Strapazen Volker zu reanimieren?

Gruß


----------



## Redking (19. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kamikaze-Mädchen,
> 
> meinst Du die Strapazen Volker zu reanimieren?
> 
> Gruß



Nee der Volker wird zum URBANRIDER!!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nee der Volker wird zum URBANRIDER!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Lass ihn mal noch'n paar Laufräder schrotten, dann winselt er wieder, mit uns fahren zu dürfen   






PS: Hatte übrigens ein sehr erfolgreiches ebay-WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Lass ihn mal noch'n paar Laufräder schrotten, dann winselt er wieder, mit uns fahren zu dürfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja lese ich, willst mit den andern Teilen auch noch Gewinn erzielen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (19. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Lass ihn mal noch'n paar Laufräder schrotten, dann winselt er wieder, mit uns fahren zu dürfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laufrad ist wieder in Ordnung.   ( Ich Streete nur noch   )


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Streete nur noch



Was man schon kann braucht man nicht üben   

Also fahr Touen mit uns!




Gruß Tourminator


----------



## volker k (19. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was man schon kann braucht man nicht üben
> 
> Also fahr Touen mit uns!
> 
> ...




Nö dann übe ich lieber was neues.
Wie gesagt will nur noch Streeten. ( Bis auf den 01.10. da komm ich mit , aber auch nur weil du und Klaus mitfahrt    )


----------



## Redking (19. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nö dann übe ich lieber was neues.
> Wie gesagt will nur noch Streeten. ( Bis auf den 01.10. da komm ich mit , aber auch nur weil du und Klaus mitfahrt    )



Hey Volker !!!!!
Aber grillen ist noch drin???
Michael-Splash hat gefragt ob am WE etwas steigt!




























































Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (19. September 2005)

Na Klar steigt am WE was!

In meinem ALBUM  sind jetzt auch die Bilder vom BGS!!


Lars


----------



## Redking (19. September 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Na Klar steigt am WE was!
> 
> In meinem ALBUM  sind jetzt auch die Bilder vom BGS!!
> 
> ...


 
Dann schau mal meinen Kommentar!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (20. September 2005)

Fällt mir gerade ein:

Danke an Lars Mutter für das tolle Frühstück     ( hätte ich doch fast vergessen    )


----------



## Delgado (21. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt mir gerade ein:
> 
> Danke an Lars Mutter für das tolle Frühstück     ( hätte ich doch fast vergessen    )



Schließe mich an.


----------



## Redking (21. September 2005)

Hallo @ all
So wie ich das lese, gibt es kein *BGS* von Volker!  
Splash hat mir angeboten das alles im 7Gebirge abzuhalten!   
Er muss nur noch Cheetah fragen ob er Guide spielt?  

Ich könnte nur* B&K* anbieten, da ich abends eine Verabredung zur Eitorfer Kirmes habe!    

Aber zuerst muss ich die neuen Bremsbeläge in den Bremssattel kriegen!  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> So wie ich das lese, gibt es kein *BGS* von Volker!
> Splash hat mir angeboten das alles im 7Gebirge abzuhalten!
> Muss nur noch Cheetah fragen ob er Guide spielt?
> ...



Zickt das Mädchen wieder rum   ?

Zur Zeit hab' ich kein Bike für's WE   

Focus verkauft, Steppenwolf ohne Kurbeln, Canyon auf dem Postweg, Marin Schrott, .....

Wir könnten Rennrad fahren   (aber damit keine Treppen).

Gruß

M.


----------



## Cheetah (21. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nur noch Cheetah fragen ob er Guide spielt?


Es ist unrealistisch, dass ich an *diesem* WE fit genug bin um euch durchs 7GB zu guiden. Im Augenblick sieht es leider so aus, dass ich mich nicht traue heute im Königsforst zu fahren!


----------



## Redking (21. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zickt das Mädchen wieder rum   ?
> 
> Zur Zeit hab' ich kein Bike für's WE
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
Ich kann dir eine Custom Shimano Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline Kurbel Garnitur leihen!

Das mit dem RR ist eine Alternative! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damit fahr ich keine Treppen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vieleicht will dann Dirk mit??





			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist unrealistisch, dass ich an *diesem* WE fit genug bin um euch durchs 7GB zu guiden. Im Augenblick sieht es leider so aus, dass ich mich nicht traue heute im Königsforst zu fahren!


Hallo Frank!
Ja, das habe ich auch zu Splash gesagt! Das du wohl nicht ganz fit bis dahin bist! Dein Husten hat sich ja nicht so gut angehört!



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (21. September 2005)

Das mit dem 7GB wäre ne Option gewesen. Da ich allerdings wohl diesen Monat nicht fit werde, um Rad zu fahren, würde ich ohnehin nicht mit fahren. Aber ggf machen wir das irgendwann bald mal im 7GB ...


----------



## Lipoly (21. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem 7GB wäre ne Option gewesen. Da ich allerdings wohl diesen Monat nicht fit werde, um Rad zu fahren, würde ich ohnehin nicht mit fahren. Aber ggf machen wir das irgendwann bald mal im 7GB ...



@Delgado @REDKING
Was war mit unserer geplanten monsterhöhenmetertour?

lars


----------



## volker k (21. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> So wie ich das lese, gibt es kein *BGS* von Volker!
> Splash hat mir angeboten das alles im 7Gebirge abzuhalten!
> Er muss nur noch Cheetah fragen ob er Guide spielt?
> ...



Hallo Klaus.

Ich hatte doch schon am Samstag gesagt das es diese Woche schlecht bei mir aussieht und ich nicht weiß ob ich mitfahren kann wenn was gemacht wird.
Also für meinen Teil werde ich für Samstag absagen  ( falls ihr was plant oder macht ) weil ich 

a. Arbeiten muß
b. Noch dazu Notdienst habe
c. dann erst ab frühestens 18:00 Uhr könnte was aber definitv zu spät ist

Nicht wie andere die sagen sie haben wer weiß wie viel zu tun , hängen aber trotzdem fast den ganzen Tag m Netz und Spammen.
Ihr wolltet doch eine große HM Tour machen ? Ist die jetzt doch gestorben?


----------



## Delgado (22. September 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado @REDKING
> Was war mit unserer geplanten monsterhöhenmetertour?
> 
> lars



Zur ultimativen Monsterhöhenmetertour bin ich dabei ...
(wenn ich nur 'ne Kurbel hätte).

Machst Du 'nen LMB-Termin Klaus?

Oder mach ich's? Brauche Dich dann als Guide.

Wegen der Kurbel melde ich mich nochmal morgen.


Evtl. muss´ich ne 53/42er Rennrad-Kurbel montieren.

Dann kömmer auch schneller fahren   

Gruß

M.


----------



## Redking (22. September 2005)

Tour ist eingetragenMonstertour 

Mal sehen ob sich welche anmelden!   
Denn in der Gegend hier ist dann mit drei Touren richtig was los!  

Gruß
Klaus




P.S.: Michael ist kein Problem mit der Kurbel! Ist schnell aus dem alten Rad entfernt!
Hier nochmal alle Daten: 

CRANKSET:  	    Custom Shimano Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline
CHAINRINGS: 	44Ax32Ax22S, 4 bolt 104/64mm pattern, Steel chainring bolts
BOTTOM BRACKET: Shimano ES-30 Octalink spline, 68mm shell, 
                          118mmspindle. 50mm chainline.


----------



## Delgado (22. September 2005)

,, .... Andere Vorschläge für nach der Tour werden erbeten! .."

Massage, Füttern und Sauerstoffzelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (23. September 2005)

_ Mal sehen ob sich welche anmelden!_ 

Susi ist angemeldet! 

Gibts nach der Tour einen Bericht?

.....2000 hm !?!

Gruß Ommer


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> _ Mal sehen ob sich welche anmelden!_
> 
> Susi ist angemeldet!
> 
> ...


Es gibt immer einen Bericht!   
Ob der dem einen oder anderen gefällt, ist dann eher fraglich!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (24. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt immer einen Bericht!
> Ob der dem einen oder anderen gefällt, ist dann eher fraglich!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Da hab' ich die weiteste An-/Abreise und äußere mich doch als Erster   

Tour war schön, obwohl nicht alle das Ziel (2000 HM) erreicht haben    Namen weden wie immer nicht genannt.

Ansonsten war alles dabei von Hoh Chi Mingh bis Drachenschanze.

Spektakuläre Stürze gab' nicht (jedenfalls nicht aus unserer Gruppe   )

Gewünsch hätten wir uns nur noch jemanden der Erklärungen zu richtigen Luftdrücken in MTB-Pneus hätte liefern können.

So hatten wir einen Durchschlag und krumme Felgenhörner zu beklagen.

Mein neues Bike fährt sich übrigens super    Muss nun nicht mehr so zaubern um an Klaus dran zu bleiben.

Schade, dass nicht schon Winterpokal ist. Hätte dann heute 32 Punkte gemacht. Hoffe nur die Gummersbacher nehmen morgen Rücksicht auf mich   

Gruß 

Michael


PS: Haben fast ein Mädchen zum Mann gemacht. Aber eben nur fast.


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab' ich die weiteste An-/Abreise und äußere mich doch als Erster
> 
> Tour war schön, obwohl nicht alle das Ziel (2000 HM) erreicht haben    Namen weden wie immer nicht genannt.
> 
> ...



Ja, so ist der Michael! Immer der schnellste!!  
Ach so, er meint mit Zaubern aber nur Bergab!    

Gestern sind gestartet:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Los ging es an der Sieglinde!  
Hoch nach Happerschoß. Runter nach Bröl, hoch nach Altenbödingen. Runter zur Bröl, wieder hoch, dann nach Stockum. Dann runter und wieder hoch bis kurz vor Honscheid, zur Drachenschanze! Die hinunter bis das die Scheibe glüht!  
Wieder hoch und dann runter zur Sieg! Die entlang und wieder den Berg hoch!  
Dann wieder nach Honscheid und den Trail runter! Den Berg wieder hoch und durch Stockum Richtung Altenbödingen. Auf der einen kleinen Abfahrt dorthin biß  die Schlange bei mir zu! 





Danach fuhr ich mit einen Lufdruck von 0,8 Bar!! Fahren wie auf Schmierseife!*"Schexx Pumpe!"*

Die Steilabfahrt runter zur Bröl!
Hier hatte Lars die Schnauze voll!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Dann weiter nach Heisterschoß. Dann zur Talsperre (Wasser tanken) und von dort zum Ho Chi Minh! Unterwegs haben wir den unglaublichen Wheeliefahrer @wingover aufgesammelt.

Im Ort Lohmar verabschiedeten wir schnell Michael und ich glaube Stephan.  
Der Rest fuhr dann wieder in den Wald bis wir in Kaldauen waren! Von dort ging es schnurstracks zur Sieglinde. 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer! Ich weiß jetzt das ich noch viel Radfahren muss um richtig fit zu sein!  



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Nach der Tour gestern brauche ich eine Auszeit!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für mich fühlte sich die Tour nach 3500 Hm und 160 Kilometern an!
Da war meine Expressfahrt in Siebengebirge und zurück am Montag ein Kinderspiel! In 2:20 Stunden hin und zurück!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (25. September 2005)

Ja tach REDKING!!

Wieder auferstabden von den Toten???    War ja gestern wirklich eine Monster(on)Tour!!!!  

Hoffe es sind alle gesund nach Hause gekommen und Lars hat gelernt, dass ein Traktor mit Beinantrieb nix für "Höhenmeter-Junkies" ist.    

Ich fand die gestrige Tour aber trotzdem spitze und bedanke mich nochmal bei REDKING für die philosophischen Gespräche am Schluß.   Sonst hat ja der Bericht alle Highlight´s enthalten. Bin aber der Meinung, dass wir langsam einen Schlangenjäger in der Gegend brauchen. War heute auch Opfer eines hinterhältigen Angriffs!

Also bis demnächst

SD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. September 2005)

Hallo Siegtaler   

wer von Euch kommt denn zum Nightride am Di. o. Do um sie WTS?

Jemand Lust danach zu Grillen/Zelten?


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ja tach REDKING!!
> 
> Wieder auferstabden von den Toten???    War ja gestern wirklich eine Monster(on)Tour!!!!
> 
> ...




Hallo !!!

Nichts gegen meinen Panzer der ist Alpen erprobt , Fazit alles Fahrbar


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

Hallöchen.

Heute trafen sich Lars un dVolker zum Streeten in Hennef am Bahnhof um dann mit dem Zug nach Köln in die Innenstadt zu fahren.

Dort angekommen sind wir erst mal in Deutz an der Kölnarena  und am Rhein die Treppen bis zum Abwinken rauf und runter gefahren.

Danach sind wir zur Domplatte und den Treppen an der Philharmonie gefahren um diese Unsicher zu machen.

Als Krönenden abschluß waren wir zum Schokoladen Museum gefahren und sind dort die Treppen vor einem großen Publikum gelangweilt ungefähr 10-20 mal runtergerasselt.

Das Pizza Essen im Hauptbahnhof war auch lustig weil ich jetzt mitlerweile schon wegen meiner Lupine angesprochen werde obwhl ich sie noch nicht mal eingeschaltet habe. Zitat : Boah ist das die Edison ? Die ist ja fast unbezahlbar .....



Fazit :

Schön zum Fahren aber noch schöner wäre es gewesen wenn wir ein paar andere Freerider getroffen hätten. ( Ich frage mich mal wo die sich herumtreiben.


P.S.: Natürlich auch ins Flääääät gedropt!!!


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen.
> 
> Heute trafen sich Lars un dVolker zum Streeten in Hennef am Bahnhof um dann mit dem Zug nach Köln in die Innenstadt zu fahren.
> 
> ...




Hallo Volker!
Schade das euer Termin im LMB schon weg war als ich online(13:03) war!

Wie ich gelesen habe hattet ihr doch eine Menge Spaß!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker!
> Schade das euer Termin im LMB schon weg war als ich online(13:03) war!
> 
> Wie ich gelesen habe hattet ihr doch eine Menge Spaß!
> ...




Tjaja wer zu Spät kommt den bestraft das Leben!!!


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tjaja wer zu Spät kommt den bestraft das Leben!!!



Hast du Lust den Nightride um die Talsperre zu machen??

Besser noch Leben als in der Kiste zuliegen!

Gruß
Klaus

P.S.: Hast du morgen(Abend,Mittags) Zeit, wegen der Biertischgarnitur?


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Lust den Nightride um die Talsperre zu machen??
> 
> Besser noch Leben als in der Kiste zuliegen!
> 
> ...





Ich fahre doch keine Touren mehr ist mir alles zu Blöd!!!!!


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

Mal schauen wenn Lars mein Bike haben will kann er ja damit fahren.


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre doch keine Touren mehr ist mir alles zu Blöd!!!!!



Okay dachte ein Nightride wäre keine Tour!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Hast du morgen(Abend,Mittags) Zeit, wegen der Biertischgarnitur?




Müssen wir morgen mal Telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen wir morgen mal Telefonieren.


Wann hast du denn frei von der nichtselbstständigen Arbeit? 
Will ja nicht stören!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hast du denn frei von der nichtselbstständigen Arbeit?
> Will ja nicht stören!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Weiß ich jetzt noch nicht , muß erst mal abwarten was übers WE so alles aufgelaufen ist .


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

Hallo Klaus.

Die Treppe ist ungefähr 8 mal so lang wie die am Bahnhof und ohne Absatz.


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Die Treppe ist ungefähr 8 mal so lang wie die am Bahnhof und ohne Absatz.


Und wieviel Stufen????
*So lang?*









Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieviel Stufen????
> So lang?
> 
> 
> ...




Wir Biken doch nur noch ohne Daten!!!


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Biken doch nur noch ohne Daten!!!



Ja, aber ich hab jetzt mal versucht zu zählen! Bei zirca der 24 Stufe sehe ich keine Unterschiede mehr!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Also ich denke ca.78 Stufen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen.
> 
> Heute trafen sich Lars un dVolker zum Streeten in Hennef am Bahnhof um dann mit dem Zug nach Köln in die Innenstadt zu fahren.



Lars mit dem Sandstone    ?


----------



## Redking (30. September 2005)

Hallo Volker,
wann gibt's das nächste mal mehr??

Also keine Tour!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (2. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> wann gibt's das nächste mal mehr??
> 
> Also keine Tour!!



Nächstes WE wird sehr wahrscheinlich die Fläätdropteam Hennef eröffnungsrunde sein.   

Natürlich standesgemäß mit anschließendem Grillen und Saufen. ( und den üblichen Spaßereien. )

Mehr aber in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Redking (2. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes WE wird sehr wahrscheinlich die Fläätdropteam Hennef eröffnungsrunde sein.
> 
> Natürlich standesgemäß mit anschließendem Grillen und Saufen. ( und den üblichen Spaßereien. )
> 
> Mehr aber in den nächsten Tagen.



Super Volker, ich freu mich   


Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Splash (29. Oktober 2005)

Der Fred ist ja auch irgendwie eingeschlafen. Noch mal irgendwann Bike & Grill? Oder macht man das nur noch im Trentino *g* ?


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fred ist ja auch irgendwie eingeschlafen. Noch mal irgendwann Bike & Grill? Oder macht man das nur noch im Trentino *g* ?



Evtl. gibst ja bald ein nsbftkmasufgadglw wenn volker nochmal bock hat

gruß lars


----------



## Splash (29. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. gibst ja bald ein nsbftkmasufgadglw wenn volker nochmal bock hat
> 
> gruß lars




What the f*ck ist denn ein nsbftkmasufgadglw ?

NorthShoreBau.... ?


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> What the f*ck ist denn ein nsbftkmasufgadglw ?
> 
> NorthShoreBau.... ?



nortshorebaufahrtechnikkursmitallensaufenundfernsehnguckenaufdergroßleinwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (29. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> nortshorebaufahrtechnikkursmitallensaufenundfernsehnguckenaufdergroßleinwand


hrhr .. als wintergrillen ? das wär doch was ...


----------



## volker k (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Große Ereignisse werfen Ihre Schatten voraus .

Es geht ja langsam aber sicher in richtung länger hell und mit viel Glück auch wärmer. 
Somit ist es auch wieder an der Zeit eine BGS-Tour zu veranstalten. Als erste BGS-Tour des Jahres wird natürlich etwas mehr geboten  ( sozusagen BGS-Plus Tour  ).

Ausgerichtet werden die Touren in diesem Jahr natürlich vom Fläätdropteam-Hennef wo ich ja dann hoffentlich alle Memebrs und natürlich Gäste begrüßen darf. ( [email protected] : Ja auch du bist herzlich dazu eingeladen den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis mal zu erkunden   )

Wir werden wie immer erst einmal eine schöne Tour fahren und uns anschließend an einem schönen Ort niederlassen um dort gemeinsam zu Grillen und natürlich das ein oder andere Glas Kölsch ( oder doch Fässer ) genießen. Nur zum Rahmenprogramm werde ich erst einmal noch nichts sagen weil soll ja ne überraschung werden.

Ihr solltet euch daher das erste März Wochende schon einmal im Hinterköpfchen behalten. Ich werde die Tour natürlich früh genug einstellen.


In diesem Sinne

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: @ Delgado : Für dich ist das anschließnede Zelten natürlich Pflichtprogramm


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Große Ereignisse werfen Ihre Schatten voraus .
> 
> ...



*Was wird das denn  Kuscheln   *



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet euch daher das erste März Wochende schon einmal im Hinterköpfchen behalten. Ich werde die Tour natürlich früh genug einstellen.



*Fliege Sonntags nach Mallorca * *Also entweder Freitag (03.03.) auf Samstag (04.03.)* *oder ab 25. März wieder.*



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: @ Delgado : Für dich ist das anschließnede Zelten natürlich Pflichtprogramm



*Selbstredend, so langsam gewöhn' ich mich dran  
Guck mal in Hardys neuen Fred  *



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja. Ich wars wieder. Das kleine unwichtige Stimmchen aus dem Hintergrund.



Du wechselst Deine Signaturen wie andere ihre Unterhosen.
Der Dalai Lama gefiel mir besser. Haste aber wohl nicht durchgehalten


----------



## Hühnchen (7. August 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Große Ereignisse werfen Ihre Schatten voraus .
> 
> ...



Komisch, habe noch nichts mitbekommen und es ist schon August??
Geht dieses Jahr noch was?


----------



## volker k (7. August 2006)

Hühnchen schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, habe noch nichts mitbekommen und es ist schon August??
> Geht dieses Jahr noch was?



Hallo Hühnchen.

Ich denke nicht das dieses Jahr ( und auch in Zukunft noch mal eine derartige Tour ) von mir angeboten wird. Diese Touren mache ich lieber woanders mit "anderen Leuten" und lade dazu auch nur noch persönllich ein. ( Scheint ja so ein neuer Trend zu sein den ich natürlich nicht unberücksichtigt lassen möchte ) Berichte wird es auch keine mehr darüber geben.

kann dich aber gerne dann mal anschreiben wenn es wieder irgendwas in der "nähe" gibt.


Edith sagt : Mist! Dabei wollte ich doch gar nicht mehr in diesem Dummen Forum Posten


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hühnchen.
> 
> Ich denke nicht das dieses Jahr ( und auch in Zukunft noch mal eine derartige Tour ) von mir angeboten wird. Diese Touren mache ich lieber woanders mit "anderen Leuten" und lade dazu auch nur noch persönllich ein. Berichte wird es auch keine mehr darüber geben.
> 
> kann dich aber gerne dann mal anschreiben wenn es wieder irgendwas in der "nähe" gibt.


 
Na das ist doch mal schön, endlich ein Lebenszeichen von ihm. 

Ich hör und les nichts mehr, FDT-Forum ist platt, nenene. 

Ich hoffe, es geht Dir gut  und Du läßt Dich von der guten Laune Deiner Signatur anstecken, die hoffentlich bald von den Malediven kommt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hühnchen.
> 
> Ich denke nicht das dieses Jahr ( und auch in Zukunft noch mal eine derartige Tour ) von mir angeboten wird. Diese Touren mache ich lieber woanders mit "anderen Leuten" und lade dazu auch nur noch persönllich ein. ( Scheint ja so ein neuer Trend zu sein den ich natürlich nicht unberücksichtigt lassen möchte ) Berichte wird es auch keine mehr darüber geben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,

schön, daß Du doch mal wieder geschrieben hast!

Aber zu dem übrigen: Ich kann Dich verstehen...


----------



## Lipoly (8. August 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Touren mache ich lieber woanders mit "anderen Leuten" und lade dazu auch nur noch persönllich ein.




ich auch! kann es sogar ins forum schreiben und keiner weis es


----------

